# Build in OH



## Audio1 (Nov 28, 2008)

First of all, Hello!

I am a new member/lurker that has been scoping out ideas for alittle while here on this site. I see some amazing HT setups here and even more amazing people. I am fortunate to have found such a great site. 

After several years of wanting to have my own HT I am finally starting the build. I worked previously as a prof. theater installer for a local company in town and have installed some really trick systems that were far from my budget at the time or ever really!! 

My room is not ideal but the best I have to work with, I have included a few pics and am looking for ideas and suggestions along the way.

The poker table will be removed obviously though i do have a fireplace to contend with, I really want to do a PJ. I do not intend on a full blown build though I feel that I will be able to do right nice in this space.

My current componets list is:

Martin Logan Claritys / Front L+R 
Martin Logan Fresco's / Center, Surround L+R
Martin Logan Dynamo/ Sub
Pioneer Elite Vsx-03txh

Soon to buy: open to suggestions
PJ
BD player


Thanks and look forward to being around more often..:bigsmile:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Do you intend to leave the fireplace as it is, or fill it in?
Also what are the dimensions of the room?


----------



## Audio1 (Nov 28, 2008)

The room is 21 long and 12 wide. I have redone all the drywall, walls and ceiling as well as the carpet already before I realized that I would be able to do a HT. I have been battling with what to do on the fireplace and am open to suggestions.. thanks


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Well if you're not planning to use the fireplace, you could then build a screen wall out from the front wall, which would hide the fireplace..You have enough length in the room to do this.

Or, if you want to be able to use the fireplace, then you could only have a ceiling mounted drop down screen..

It does come down to whether you plan to use the fireplace, or not...


----------



## DucatiR (Oct 15, 2008)

I only joined just last October so a new member as well. But here are some thoughts based on what I've read and done myself so far. My room is 19x12 but I have no windows.

Prof. has already pointed out a key issue - retain access to the fireplace or permanently eliminate it's function from the room. Is it your intent to make this a dedicated HT space or still use it for some other purpose? If a dedicated HT space consider this example of a way to eliminate light penetration from the window in the side wall.http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-acoustics/9610-blocking-out-window.html#post89340

Heavy curtain material across the opening in back to block light. What about completely enclosing that wall with a door for improved sound control within the room and sound traveling up the stairs. Perhaps that's not a concern. Still early enough to paint the room something other than white. Equipment shelving in the back corner near the stairs would provide easy access to a ceiling mounted projector. At 21x12 you have room for riser in the back for elevated viewing if ceiling height permits but you'd have a clearance issue with a ceiling mounted projector.

Many options for that size space from the builds I've seen here but 1st questions might be dedicated HT or not? and fireplace or not? :dontknow:

DucatiR


----------



## Audio1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks guys for the replys, my intentions are to make it a listening / theater room. I would like to retain the fireplace in the room though I would possibly consider other options. As for building a wall out in front of the fireplace I don't believe it would work in this room. The room is 21' long but there is a 5' long half wall in the back of the room beside the stairs to the basement. This makes the rooms useable area 16' and by the time a couch goes in it will drop down to approx. 10' from the sofa to viewing area. I would like to have a sizeable screen in the room.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Audio1 said:


> I would like to retain the fireplace in the room though I would possibly consider other options.


The other option would be to cover the fireplace with a removable acoustic panel..similar to a panel that's used to cover a window..
An open fireplace is not good, acoustically speaking..
The room is going to be an acoustical problem and really needs some treatment if you want good sound.. 



> As for building a wall out in front of the fireplace I don't believe it would work in this room. The room is 21' long but there is a 5' long half wall in the back of the room beside the stairs to the basement. This makes the rooms useable area 16' and by the time a couch goes in it will drop down to approx. 10' from the sofa to viewing area. I would like to have a sizeable screen in the room.


Well that does change things a bit..
Obviously, if you want access to the fireplace then a screen wall is out of the question..which means your only alternative is a drop down screen..


----------

